# PowerPivot Window is greyed out



## Mavericks334 (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi,

My PowerPivot Window is greyed out. When i open a new file or an existing file where i have created tables i wish to refresh them excpet create a linked table all the other options are greyed out. I am using Excel 2010 with PowerPivot version V2.

Any suggestions how to re-activate it. I re-installed it and it did not work.

Regards,
Renato.


----------



## Mavericks334 (Aug 24, 2015)

Found partial solution for it. Disabled the add-in. Closed all my excel files then opened a blank file and enabled it. It works on new excel file but not on the one where i have already built data tables.


----------

